# Mostly finished 300 Blackout SBR



## jig pitcher (Jan 19, 2015)

Just put this one together. Do it myself Cerakote job.  I don't think it turned out too bad for my first try.  8.5" Noveske barrel on Colt upper and lower.  Now for the suppressor!


----------



## frankwright (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Feb 1, 2015)

Very nice! I built my .300blk last yr and got my stamps back for the SBR and suppressor back in August. I've been loving it ever since.


----------



## sweatequity (Feb 10, 2015)

*How much does the suppressor cost*

and what are the steps to obtain?


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Feb 10, 2015)

sweatequity said:


> and what are the steps to obtain?



I bought an AAC 7.62 SD for $629.00. I had to fill out the NFA forms and pay a 1 time $200 tax stamp fee, 10.5 months later I was able to take it home. Wait times have drastically decrease in the last 6-7 months, I've been hearing 3-6 months or less. A friend of mines dad just received his Tax stamp for a SBR that only took 67 days from the day he filed the electronic paper work, A.K.A      E-file.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice!  An SBR is on my list for this year or early next...I want one in 7.62x39 though.


----------



## jig pitcher (Feb 15, 2015)

Or you can submit a Form 1, get your stamp in about 35 days, and build one yourself!  Go to Ar15.com, look under armory/suppressors and you will find so much information you couldn't possibly read it all.  It is much easier than you might think.  We are fortunate our state allows SBR's and Suppressors for law abiding citizens and even allows them for hunting.  They WILL save your hearing.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 21, 2015)

I ordered the paperwork, and got a letter saying the ATF was out. How is a form backordered?


----------



## guesswho (Feb 26, 2015)

It is available to print off their website.


----------



## AParker511 (Mar 15, 2015)

My 300 Blk SBR. It took 32 days to receive my stamp (Efile). 

I love it. I wanna put a CMC flat trigger in it then it'll be pretty much finished.


----------

